# Batch Text datei auf anderem Rechner erzeugen



## Steusi (20. Januar 2009)

Hallo ich möchte gern eine batch-Datei ausführen, wodurch ich alle Informationen über den Rechner ermitteln. 
Falls es nicht klappt, soll jeder eine cmd Datei bekommen, welche er ausführt und mir die Daten übermitteln! Oder auf den Server schreiben!

Wie bekomm ich es hin?

So soll die Datei entstehen, nur wie gebe ich den Speicherort an
systeminfo >%computername%.txt

Kann ich einfach systeminfo >I:\Ordner\%computername%.txt schreiben? 
Hoffe jeder hat dann auch die Rechte dazu!

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Steusi (20. Januar 2009)

So klappt es erstmal bei manchen erhalte ich aber nur eine leere Text Datei woran liegt es und gibt es im nachhinein oder gleich noch eine Möglichkeit nur bestimmte Zeilen zu speichern bzw. herauszufischen?


----------

